

T. Rex Might Be the Thing with Feathers (2013) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/5/fame/t-rex-might-be-the-thing-with-feathers?utm_source=tss&utm_medium=desktop&utm_campaign=linkfrom_feature

======
pmiller2
What function would feathers serve on an animal that's clearly way too big to
fly? Might it have to do with body heat regulation?

~~~
andrewflnr
About the same purpose fur serves on mammals, I would guess. Flight would come
later.

~~~
yareally
Also like birds, attracting a mate most likely.

